# Infant Care



## julebau

an anybody recommend an infant care for my 2.5 month old boy?


----------



## lorgnette

Have you considered a maid/nanny as there are numerous maid management services- providing this service. 

Alternatively, refer to forum(dot)singaporeexpats(dot)com on reviews on infant daycare centers around your area


----------



## ptrlee

Infant day care centers are best for baby care. In this way he will find the company, which helps in his development. Hiring a full time nanny is not going to support your baby’s development.


----------



## nessjoy

What is the approx. cost for a full time maid/nanny? At 2.5 mks, he is not interacting with other children.... One-on-one attention from a caregiver would aid his development perfectly.


----------



## lorgnette

nessjoy said:


> What is the approx. cost for a full time maid/nanny? At 2.5 mks, he is not interacting with other children.... One-on-one attention from a caregiver would aid his development perfectly.


Probably a 1 to 1 will be better option for 2.5month infant. Cost of a maid depends on her nationality , and Singapore agency charges all the costs of importing the maid from that country with different rules. The monthly pay of a maid is minimal compared to the charges, not so important as her as a mother's affinity in taking care of young babies so discreetly phase queries as part of the qualifications - eg does she have kids etc and look for an older woman might work.


----------



## nessjoy

lorgnette said:


> Probably a 1 to 1 will be better option for 2.5month infant. Cost of a maid depends on her nationality , and Singapore agency charges all the costs of importing the maid from that country with different rules. The monthly pay of a maid is minimal compared to the charges, not so important as her as a mother's affinity in taking care of young babies so discreetly phase queries as part of the qualifications - eg does she have kids etc and look for an older woman might work.


It is similar to Canada's live-in caregiver program? We actually live in Toronto, trying to move to Sing next year... We don't have a nanny yet, am expecting baby #2 - have been looking at various options for help as I'm a SAHM and my husband travels a lot for work. Pay in Toronto is around $1,000/mo salary for live-in (plus tax, social security, room/board, etc)


----------



## lorgnette

nessjoy said:


> It is similar to Canada's live-in caregiver program? We actually live in Toronto, trying to move to Sing next year... We don't have a nanny yet, am expecting baby #2 - have been looking at various options for help as I'm a SAHM and my husband travels a lot for work. Pay in Toronto is around $1,000/mo salary for live-in (plus tax, social security, room/board, etc)


No. The maid management system in Singapore recruits girls from other countries Sri Lanka, India, Ceylon, Philippines etc and sends them to the employer for a fee. Some girls are trained by previous employers or fresh maids newly arrived or yet to arrive. A choice is maid management services or transfer maid or from websites (might mot be regularly updated) eg sgmaid(dot) com under maid selection just check your criteria to get a rough estimate on the costs. Prices vary.


----------



## phoebelee

julebau said:


> an anybody recommend an infant care for my 2.5 month old boy?


Hey there  I am 17, a Singaporean, but was raised mostly in Shanghai since my Dad's job is there. I was brought up in an American International school in Shanghai, I can speak fluent English and Mandarin. I will be entering my Senior year of high school this fall. I developed my love for babies and young children since I was little, as well as the passion for photography. About two years ago, I started a small business, capturing precious moments for families. I often work with newborns, babies, children, etc. I would work with six day old newborns for 5 hours straight while their parents take a break, a nap, and have their own little time for a bit. I LOVE newborns A LOT  Don't worry, I may seem young but I have a lot of experience with infants, babies and young children. I baby-sat my cousin's six month old for 4 days. Just for reference, my photography business website is phoebeleephotography [dot] com (they won't allow me to post urls!)
I will be in Singapore for the summer(July-August), and am looking to spend my summer doing what I love, caring for babies. I look forward to caring for your baby/child! 

Please contact me at phoebelee1995 [at] gmail [dot] com if you're interested and we can talk more


----------

